# R15 does NOT change channels on overlapping recordings



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Tonight, I was recording:

24 from 8pm-10pm
Deal or No Deal from 8pm-9pm
WWE Monday Night Raw from 9pm-11pm
Medium from 10pm-11pm

As you can see, a bunch of those recordings overlap, but no more than two recordings are taking place at the same time:

24 and DOND from 8pm-9pm
24 and Raw from 9pm-10pm
Raw and Medium from 10pm-11pm

As such, you'd think the R15 should have no problems, right? Wrong. It recorded the first two hours well, as I was watching 24 at the time. It successfully switched from DOND to Raw at 9pm. However, when 24 was ending, it made me either change the channel to NBC for Medium or not. Ordinarily this wouldn't be a problem AS LONG AS it would automatically change the channel by default if I do nothing - it did not. I had to confirm by pressing OK before it would change the channel.

Also, I should be allowed to just press exit and remove the message from the screen to tell the DVR "OK, go ahead and change the channel AT 10 PM! The R15 wouldn't even let me do that, I either had to change the channel immediately (5 minutes before 24 was over, not going to happen) or not change it at all...or watch the last five minutes of 24 with the stupid message up on the screen.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

It does that only if you are watching the LIVE feed. If recording unattended it will change. I had the same experience with 24, CSI Miami, and High Stakes poker. I just said yes all shows were recorded.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

That's my point though - it should change anyway at 10pm WITHOUT asking. Nothing is overlapping and the R15 knows that since it knows what time to stop the recording...


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> That's my point though - it should change anyway at 10pm WITHOUT asking. Nothing is overlapping and the R15 knows that since it knows what time to stop the recording...


But because you are actively using the remote it interprets that as you wanting to stay on this channel because it defaults to believe you are interested in the next show on the current channel.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

I understand that DVD, I'm making the point that it's a bug and needs to be fixed...


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know if it is a bug or what the programmers intended, but I agree with you. It should work the way TiVo's do (no response it changes).


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

I was curious as to wheather or not it would auto change the channel the other night when I had a program set to record at 1am for 1 hour but I was watching another channel . I said yes and it changed channels 5 mins before the show started. Then at 2:30 another program was set to record and I did not respond to the answer but left the menu up on screen and it auto changed right before the scheduled time. 

One has to keep im mind that it is programed to react in certain ways. I say that the logic used to program the box probly states that by canceling out the system thinks you want to continue watching the current program.

I am a new user (just switched from cable about a week ago) and would test this on my unit but I only have 1 line run so I cant record 2 programs yet but will keep this in mind so that in a few weeks I can test this because I will have a problem if what you way is true their are several programs that I watch that overlap and use a VCR and and a sat box using autotune to get certain programs


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> That's my point though - it should change anyway at 10pm WITHOUT asking. Nothing is overlapping and the R15 knows that since it knows what time to stop the recording...


According to D*, the issue with the R15 displaying a prompt to change channels 5 minutes before the next program is scheduled to record (and truncating up to 5 minutes of the live program you are watching) will be corrected by a future software upgrade. It appears to change channels properly for recording when it is in standby mode (i.e. power light is off).


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> It should work the way TiVo's do (no response it changes).


I agree with that but I dont want to see the almost full screen change message screen that the DirecTiVo's have. The R-15's is bad enough but at least you can see most of the picture.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, here's an interesting thing - last night it DID change channels, but I was watching something else that was not being recorded at the time...and I was forced to watch the rest of that program with the annoying message on there asking me if it was OK to change the channel...


----------



## steveymac (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a question that goes along with this, i think...
are you all referring to the message that appears when you are watching a live show(with nothing else being recorded) and you have two recordings scheduled for five minutes later... for example, on tuesday(@7:55pm) i had american idol and NCIS scheduled to be recorded at 8pm, but i was currently watching The Fox Report, and i received a message that the reciever must change the channel NOW to record American Idol... which is annoying because I was still watching the fox report... so i had to cancel the american idol recording, and then record it manually..... this is very annoying, i could see getting the message to let me know it will change the channel at 8 to record something, and give me the option to cancel it, but changing the channel with five minutes left is highly aggravating....is there anyway around this?


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, stop watching live TV. 

Seriously, this is a problem that needs to be fixed. I so want this box to be good -- but I just can't justify swapping it with the D*Tivo in the living room. Until the problems are fixed, the R-15 stays in the bedroom as a backup.


----------

